# Cats!



## Bennymiata (Nov 7, 2018)

I didn't see any previous threads about our masters, so I thought I would start one.

Let's see your pussies (cats that is)!

I got 2 kittens a week or so ago and have been having lots of fun with them.
Believe it or not, these 2 cats are actual twins, as their mother only gave birth to the 2 of them.
The cream Scottish Fold is called Keiko and the blue and white Scottish Shorthair is called Kenzie.










Looks like 2 illicit lovers caught red-handed.


----------



## Tyroop (Nov 7, 2018)

Beautiful kittens! I met this one recently - she had been abandoned on the street and was taken in, which was fortunate for her. How could anyone abandon a cat like this? Unfortunately, in Thailand, many cats and dogs are left on the street or discarded in temples. It's so sad.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2018)

Lovely shots, guys.




Well done.


----------



## Fred Strobel (Nov 7, 2018)

I regularly photogragh at a cat cafe. These shots were done last weekend with my new EOS R.


----------



## Tyroop (Nov 8, 2018)

New EOS R? Lucky man!

I love the idea of cat cafes. There are no official ones where I live, but the owner of one cafe I go to has a lot of cats and lets them loose when I visit because she knows I like cats. I actually prefer the company of cats to many humans!


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2018)

Very nice cat pictures, guys.





Where is Don Haines? ...The man who is posting cat pictures on the internet since 1986


----------



## ethanz (Nov 8, 2018)

@Don Haines we need the OG


----------



## AaronT (Nov 8, 2018)

Here's our "humble" cat, Gypsy.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2018)

ok.... here are a few.... The first one is part of the cat run.... The last one is an unboxing.... shot with a (gasp!) phone!


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for posting, Don. Very nice pictures.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Benny. 
Lovely looking cats, they look like they found a great home, I love the relaxed way Kenzie is enjoying that funky bed! That last shot is definitely a ‘don’t look now but I think we have been busted’ moment. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Bennymiata said:


> I didn't see any previous threads about our masters, so I thought I would start one.
> 
> Let's see your pussies (cats that is)!
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Don. 
Lovely cat run you have there, I bet they really love that, a vantage point for looking down on their staff!  We all know “dogs have owner’s cats have staff” don’t we. Great unboxing shot too, the phone is permissible as they don’t usually wait for you to get a camera! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> ok.... here are a few.... The first one is part of the cat run.... The last one is an unboxing.... shot with a (gasp!) phone!


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 9, 2018)

View attachment 181471


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2018)

Sometimes you can get a picture so bad that it is good.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2018)

LOL. Keep posting, Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2018)

"SHUT UP AND GO TO SLEEP!"


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2018)

Don, took this handsome fellow on the Sony RX10IV on our trip. So close, I had to zoom out to 175mm equivalent. Make a nice pet for you, but maybe a bit big for your canoe.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 1, 2018)

Here's an OLD! one, one of the earliest cat pictures to be posted on the internet, way back in 1986 (the internet was officially invented in 1988), and yes, that is a brand new 4.77Mhz Tandy 1000...….


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2018)

LOL

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> "SHUT UP AND GO TO SLEEP!"



LOL I really like this picture.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 1, 2018)

Complete with out of focus cat. 

That lion looks pretty scrawny, it might eat those other cats Don has.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
A set of shots taken just before Christmas 2014, I was getting my gear ready for the usual Christmas photographic opportunities. 

Maggie thought it was all for her though. 


IMG_2122_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr


All 4 feet on the rear screen! 


IMG_2123_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

And a shot of what she was sat on, my 40D in the bag. 


IMG_2127_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

It didn’t matter what we were doing, she wanted to join in, reading the local broadsheet newspaper, Maggie on the bit your trying to read, earlier this year we found out that she loved Lego, we bought 20 Lego technic sets in one huge box for my nephews (ok, and me to build  ), she walked to the middle of the heap on the floor while we were sorting it in to kits and laid down, then started patting bits as we tried to pick them! 

Sadly we just lost her on November 26th at age 18. 
Please don’t swamp the thread with sympathetic comments, I know many of you will feel our pain. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 11, 2018)

Wishing it was summer and back at the cottage.....


----------



## applecider (Dec 11, 2018)

These cat images are so good that just looking through them I’m getting itchy and sneezing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Don. 
Lovely shot, catching some warmth from the sun from behind glass, smart cat! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Wishing it was summer and back at the cottage.....


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Lovely shot, catching some warmth from the sun from behind glass, smart cat!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1 

Nicely done.


----------



## Fred Strobel (Dec 11, 2018)

Outtake from adoption photo session this weekend.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Fred.
Hmm, not a good look for an adoption shot! Looks like he / she would be quite happy to bite the hand that feeds it! 
I bet behind that ferocious set of fangs is a lovely cat. An excellent shot for detailed dentistry, at least for some of the teeth! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 12, 2018)

A couple more of my munchkins.
They really love each other.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2018)

Fred Strobel said:


> Outtake from adoption photo session this weekend.



I really like this shot. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Bennymiata.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 12, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Fred.
> Hmm, not a good look for an adoption shot! Looks like he / she would be quite happy to bite the hand that feeds it!
> I bet behind that ferocious set of fangs is a lovely cat. An excellent shot for detailed dentistry, at least for some of the teeth!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



A better way to sell it, "master rodent killer"


----------



## jd7 (Dec 12, 2018)

Not my cats - I just have to live with them!


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2018)

You're playing chess with your cat?








Nice pictures, jd7.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 12, 2018)

Click said:


> You're playing chess with your cat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but how can the cat push the pieces off the table and onto the floor if you started on the floor?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> but how can the cat push the pieces off the table and onto the floor if you started on the floor?



I see that you have a lot of experience with cats


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice series, ajphotofilmagem.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 12, 2018)

Cats! Yep, I got one.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice pictures, AaronT. *



*


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 26, 2018)

Another broken promise...I promised myself that I'd never post a cat picture.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2018)

LOL Very nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 27, 2018)

Click said:


> LOL Very nice shot, kodakrome.


Thanks for the comment, Click.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi Kodakrome. 
A very different and interesting angle for this nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> Another broken promise...I promised myself that I'd never post a cat picture.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes it is an interesting angle. 

Cat pictures are like drugs, you can't stop now.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 14, 2019)

Keeping this thread alive.
This is my neighbour’s cat, it doesn’t get along very well with mine, but I love them all.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice picture, JuanMa.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 14, 2019)

Here’s one “made into a painting “ in photoshop.

Photo credit to my friend Judy, I am in the canoe with Princess Fluffy Molly Puffhead Magnificent Tail.

P.S. children should not be allowed to name pets!


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 14, 2019)

@Don Haines, P.S. children should not be allowed to name pets! 
You accepted, so you’re as guilty as them.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2019)

JuanMa said:


> @Don Haines, P.S. children should not be allowed to name pets!
> You accepted, so you’re as guilty as them.


----------



## karishmab (Apr 15, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> View attachment 183884



Beautiful shot, Mr. Haines! And I love the details that you have given, especially that line, "I am in the canoe with Princess Fluffy Molly Puffhead Magnificent Tail."

#BangOn Lines.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 15, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice picture, JuanMa.


Thank you Click


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

A random cat I encountered while out walking a couple of days ago. (7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary)


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 16, 2019)

A few new shots of my pussies.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2019)

Nice shots, Bennymiata.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi Benny. 
That’s an expensive looking computer chair they have, do they have the expensive computer to go with it?  
That last shot has the “seriously? Now get it off my head!” look.
Very nice shots of very contented looking puddytatts! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dcm (Aug 17, 2019)

Chandoha. The original cat photographer?








Oh My Goodness, Look at These Adorable Pictures of Cats Taken by the Godfather of Feline Photography | Artnet News


Walter Chandoha's photographs of playful cats and kittens have been collected in a glossy new publication by Taschen.



news.artnet.com


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2019)

dcm said:


> Chandoha. The original cat photographer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 17, 2019)

Here’s an oldie of our cat Eevee (my wife and son are Pokémon players).


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2019)

So cute! Nicely done, Viggo.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 17, 2019)

Click said:


> So cute! Nicely done, Viggo.


Thanks! I held her toy with one hand and my 1dx2 with the other, and had to keep her in the correct distance to my flash.


----------



## PCM-madison (Aug 18, 2019)

Minnie


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2019)

PCM-madison said:


> Minnie



Lovely shot.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2019)

Shot this with an iPad! I didn’t want to wake her up, so no going to get the real camera.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2019)

LOL Great shot, Don.


----------



## JuanMa (Aug 30, 2019)

Found the first one walking around my town. Second one is mine, always looking for food.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2019)

So cute. Very nice shots, JuanMa.


----------



## JuanMa (Aug 30, 2019)

Thank you Click.


----------



## Cog (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Sep 21, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2019)

FINALLY - I proudly present ... my ... first - really - my fist cat picture on the internet.

That one was so coooool - I hope it didn't leave any marks for the Audi owner 




_edit: I didn't count "big cats" / "feline predators" as "cats"._


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Maximilian. 
You mean your first puddytat (see sylvester and tweetypie) picture! Nice shot! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2021)

I met this absolutely gorgeous stray cat early in the morning, when I was trying to have a decent picture of a sunrise. The sunrise colors sucked that time, but this cat made my day!


----------



## ethanz (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow, he looks beautiful. The sunrise glow is giving him nice colors. Bag him and send him to me.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 25, 2021)

One of our monsters


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2021)

I really like this shot. Well done, Ramage.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 25, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, Ramage.


Thanks @Click rare moment of non movement, I think he was being defeated by the sun beams (known weakness)


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 25, 2021)

What a great thread. The perfect time too - we just lost Moomooz - our Manx shelter cat we’ve had for 14 years. Kidney failure. He went everywhere with us - even on the long road trips in the camper - 150 days plus. This happened just over a week ago.

This is the first time we’ve been without a furry companion in over 25 years. When we got Mooz (Manx cats have no tail and he’s black and white like a Holstein cow thus the name) we had a Tabby named scout that we’d had for 8 years and would have for another 8 after Mooz joined us. When Scout passed having Mooz really eased the blow.

So. Mooz passed and we’re heartbroken and we’re both a little older and we say “no more”.. “It’s too hard” we think. Then I go on the shelter webpage and see a little bugger. Next thing we know Cooper is in the house. He’s Cooper because we got him from the Coupeville shelter.

No doubt you’ll be seeing more of him because he is pure comedy. We’ve had him no for a week today and he already owns the house.

What’s a Good lens for low or no light situations indoors? I shot these with the RF 70-200 f2.8 but thought there may be something I wasn’t considering. Looked at the RF 85 1.2L but $3K for a cat photo seems a little much..


----------



## JuanMa (Feb 25, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> What a great thread. The perfect time too - we just lost Moomooz - our Manx shelter cat we’ve had for 14 years. Kidney failure. He went everywhere with us - even on the long road trips in the camper - 150 days plus. This happened just over a week ago.
> 
> This is the first time we’ve been without a furry companion in over 25 years. When we got Mooz (Manx cats have no tail and he’s black and white like a Holstein cow thus the name) we had a Tabby named scout that we’d had for 8 years and would have for another 8 after Mooz joined us. When Scout passed having Mooz really eased the blow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss.
Very nice shots, Bert. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 1, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> What a great thread. The perfect time too - we just lost Moomooz - our Manx shelter cat we’ve had for 14 years. Kidney failure. He went everywhere with us - even on the long road trips in the camper - 150 days plus. This happened just over a week ago.
> What’s a Good lens for low or no light situations indoors? I shot these with the RF 70-200 f2.8 but thought there may be something I wasn’t considering. Looked at the RF 85 1.2L but $3K for a cat photo seems a little much..


Hi Bert. 
It is always sad when we loose a furry family member, but at least we always have the paw prints that they leave on our hearts. 
A good lens for indoor as you were shooting in the 70-200 range would probably be a nifty 50? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 19, 2021)

My Neighbor's cat. It does not get along well with mine.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice picture, JuanMa.


----------



## EricN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2021)

LOL Very nice picture, Eric,


----------



## EricN (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks Click!


----------



## becceric (Oct 26, 2021)

EricN said:


> View attachment 200973


The Fatal Fall from a Feline Fwap!


----------



## EricN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice shot, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks Click


----------



## JuanMa (Dec 7, 2021)

One of my buddy Parchis


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2021)

I really like this shot. Well done, JuanMa.


----------



## JuanMa (Dec 9, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## EricN (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2022)

Cute!


----------



## EricN (Jan 18, 2022)

He says "Thanks, I know I'm cute!"


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2022)

Nope - I have no cat!
This one was on a branch of tree (~3-3.5 meters above the ground) at populous park. Judging by it's fit it hardly can go for a "feral cat" -looks like many people are feeding it.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2022)

Very nice portrait. Well done, ISv.


----------



## EricN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## EricN (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks Click!


----------

